# Adobe Trial Version



## renard (27. März 2007)

Hallo!

Darf man mit den 30 Tage Testversionen von Adobe (zb Premiere) etwas veröffentlichen? ZB einen Film oder mit Photoshop eine in Photoshop zusammengestellte Diashow? Ist das legal?


----------



## TeQs (28. März 2007)

Ich meine in der Lizenzvereinbarung (kommt am Anfang der Instalation) gelesen zu haben, das Veröffentlichungen nicht zum kommerziellen Zweck stattfinden dürfen.

(Aber es steht dem Bild/Video/Diashow ja nicht auf der Stirn geschrieben  )


----------



## spache (22. April 2007)

Hallo renard,

du darfst mit den in der Trial Version erstellten Sachen kein Geld machen, sprich nix für komerzielle Zwecke, wie teQs schon sagte.
Steht am Anfang der Lizenzvereinbarung, einfach mal durchlesen und nich einfach Weiter klicken 

Gruss,
Andy


----------

